
The NYC Developer Dilemma - mshafrir
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2006/10/the_nyc_develop.html
======
dennmart
This article is from October 2006. However, I've been living in NYC for a year
and a half, and most of the article (and comments) still resonate almost three
years later.

------
rw
The comments below the post are more insightful than the OP.

